# Beaverton



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Moving to the Beaverton area, any good roading there?


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Plenty once you get clear of town a bit. Where exactly will depend on where your living/starting out from. Heading west and a bit North takes you out to farm land and some great riding. West Hills are also available.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Tons....!!!

There are the west hills for climbing, go west and south for flatter routes, keep going west and you hit more hills, go south for some steep climbs.

Portland Velo (check www.portlandvelo.net ) has group rides with different paces to suit just about anybody out of Longbottom Coffee every Saturday....Rain or shine. They also have one of the best centuries around each year (for club members only).


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Of course, the West Hills are east of Beaverton


----------



## GH-Mike (Jan 20, 2007)

*Welcome*

You are moving to bike nirvana – There is so much good road biking in and around Portland Beaverton you will eventually have a whole stable of bikes just to accommodate all you biking desires. Examples might include:

Saturday west side Portland Velo bike - 05 Trek Madone with added Nike swoosh on lower left chain stay.

Sunday Lake Oswego to West Hills climb repeats – might try a Parlee, Time or Look 595.

Monday – Friday – Beaverton to east Portland coffee bike – I’m going with a rattle can painted single speed Vanilla with bull horns and beat up Brooks saddle you found at “City Bikes”.

Welcome to (greater PDX) town – hope you love it as much as I do.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Beaverton itself is one of the worst Portland suburbs for riding IMHO, but it is fairly small and the surrounding area rules -- you can get out to farm country quickly, the west hills instantly, Portland itself right over those hills. It's nice.


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

head to North plains, nice quiet roads and plenty of hills near by


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Ignoring the fact that both the drivers AND the cops are out to get you, you're right.


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

all you have to do is stop at the 4 way stop in North Plains and the cops will leave you alone.
the rule applies to all vehicles


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

whenever i'm out visiting my girlfriend i see riders all the time. is skyline road a good road to ride?


----------



## PltJett (Nov 23, 2006)

It's good quality, if that's what your asking. Or if you really, really like climbs....


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*To and from*



Dank said:


> is skyline road a good road to ride?


Riding along skyline itself is scenic, but at peak traffic times can get busy.

Better is to ride along the valley roads on either side of it, and then climb up and over the ridge -- several places to do it. You can do a LOT of climbing that way if you want. Good times.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Dank said:


> whenever i'm out visiting my girlfriend i see riders all the time. is skyline road a good road to ride?


Skyline is a great place to ride, if you don't mind cars whizzing by you. It's a twisty road with little to no shoulders....However the views are great. Most people are courtious, but as always the jerks let themselves be known.

As has been mentioned you can get a lot of climbing in that area.


Go up Cornell and take a left on Skyline
Then go left down Thompson to Bethany road
Then go right to Springville Rd. 
Go right on Springville and climb up to Skyline. 
Then take a left and go up to Germantown road and go right
At the bottom of Germantown go right at HWY 30 and take another right up Newberry road.

In about 15 miles of riding you will have about 3200 feet of 4.5% - 9% grade climbing and some really fun, fast and twisty decents.

That's just in the west hills (east if you are in Beaverton).

There are also good climbs around North Plains....take the flats to that area and climb Pumpkin Ridge...It's about a 7 mile climb with 1200 feet of elevation gain and is really a pretty fast climb.

Or keep going west and head into the coast range...lots of good rides there.

For a fun ride, head west to Hagg Lake. Great roads, lots of rollers and from Beaverton a round trip ride would be in the 60-70 mile range.

You can also head up to Bald Peak which is another great climb in the area and Bald Peak Road is a steep, tough climb...though not super long.

Most climbs in the Tualitan Vally area are in the 500-1200 foot range with grades in the 2.5% to 15%+


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for all your ideas. Hope to meet all of you on the road so I'm not riding alone and meet some people. Also, is there a route to Mt Hood? That would be a fun long ride to the top if possilbe.


----------



## GH-Mike (Jan 20, 2007)

OK I know it’s not Beaverton but from Beaverton to Larch MTN and home is a sweet 80 – 100 miles (depending on where you live) I think a little more than 4000 total vertical. I wish I had time for this ride every day. Not the most scenic climb - mostly in the trees. But, in the middle of a hot July day it provides cool shade and the grade just keeps coming at you. Don’t forget to stop at the Corbett general store for a cold drink.


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

Dank said:


> Thanks for all your ideas. Hope to meet all of you on the road so I'm not riding alone and meet some people. Also, is there a route to Mt Hood? That would be a fun long ride to the top if possilbe.


summit to surf goes up to timberline every year.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Whats a hot day in july like? Here in Chicago, that means 100 degrees and humid.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Summer is the absolute best part of living in the PNW. July may be in the 80's but we don't get humidity like the midwest and eastern states do. It's very nice and cools off nicely in the evenings. Generally, there is about 2 weeks of 100 degree heat in August but that's even changing (erratically) because of global warming. 

The other thing to remember here is that summer starts after July 4th and goes through September. People think you're joking until they see what June looks like (still rains some) for real.


----------



## GH-Mike (Jan 20, 2007)

Yep – summer actually came early this year – July 3. I road a long ride on the 4th it was about 100 – just a bit humid. Nothing like the Midwest – I grew up in Kansas and I can still feel the endless 100d days and 100% humidity. I do miss it but most summers here are insanely beautiful and if you live here long enough you also learn to love the rain


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

Tons of great riding all over the place here. Some of us go out for long lunch rides during the work week..


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

Skyline is awesome to ride on year round, unless one of the few days during the year when it can be icy.



Dank said:


> whenever i'm out visiting my girlfriend i see riders all the time. is skyline road a good road to ride?


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

Great job on the weight loss! There's nothing like cycling for burning calories.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

yeah, I was down in Portland -- Beaverton, actually! -- for the 4th, and did a long ride that day also. We went into the Coast mountains, and at mile 110 when I got back down into the valley, the heat, WHAM!

Then a few days later it was over.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*I have to negate this idea..*



alejovh1 said:


> head to North plains, nice quiet roads and plenty of hills near by


and agree with Argent. on this one...stay away from North Plains and West Union Road all together unless you REALLY like angry red necks in large pick up trucks and biased police sheriffs with tendencies to ticket cyclists about 100$ OVER the legal limit for running stop signs...obviously, yes, avoided by not running stop signs..granted.

Beaverton itself is suburban hell for riding...avoid at all costs. If you're interested in a saturday morning team ride, shoot me a PM...9:30am each Saturday from a local HS parking lot near Beaverton. race/club team...mostly Cat. 3 but we like everyone.


----------



## karlkras (Nov 25, 2005)

bahueh said:


> 9:30am each Saturday from a local HS parking lot near Beaverton. race/club team...mostly Cat. 3 but we like everyone.


I've heard that one before.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

When does it start getting warm, like in the 60's?


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*Some Time After the Fourth of July*

If we're lucky.


----------



## karlkras (Nov 25, 2005)

Spring is a funny thing here. It is very often that we get an early hot stretch during May... can be 70+ for a week or two, just to start raining again for another month and then start warming up in July. However, with global warming issues, all guesses are out the window.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Dank said:


> When does it start getting warm, like in the 60's?


Sometimes....we get a week or three in late February and early march, but then it cools back down until April.

April is when you can really start to get out and ride more comfortably. The rain starts to subside, the temps get up into the upper 50's lower 60's and it's just hit or miss.

For good sustained weather....July is where it's at. June generally is kind of a wet month for some reason, but July, August and September are usually awesome! Just a couple days of rain, temps in the mid to upper 70's and maybe a week total of 90 degree + days.

Also, around April is when the days start getting long enough you can get in 1.5 hours after work without using lights.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

OK, now that I know where the hilly rides are, where can I go to recover?


----------



## karlkras (Nov 25, 2005)

Sorta depends on what your definition of "recovering" would be...


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

Ride your fixie down Alberta?


----------

